# Rocky Bayou/Creek Paddleboard Fishing



## Lateralus

Sunday afternoon my buddy Daniel and I loaded up the Bote Boards and headed up to Rocky Bayou. Our plans were to fish the bayou for trout and reds and then paddle our boards up the creek to do alittle freshwater fishing. We put the boards in about 1/2 mile from the creek mouth and paddled around for about 30mins trying our luck, but we soon found out that flipper was in the area so we headed for the creek and freshwater.










Flipper is in front of the boards in this pic










When we got to the mouth of the creek the water was really low, so we had to pick up the boards and walk 100 yards or so to the creek!










We paddled up the creek about 1/2 mile before we decided to stop and try our luck fishing. We were using spinning rods and fly rods. The choice of bait for the day was the new penny gulp shrimp. We would either fish from the boards or wade in the freezing water. We could sneek right up on the fish on the bote boards.










We could see trout all around but couldn't get any of them to take a fly. We actually coudn't catch any trout because we coudn't get the bait past the pickerels or pikes! These things we agressive and were every where.










We would fish a spot and then move further up creek to fish deeper holes. It seemed like every hole we fished held two or three large pickerels.










We fished and paddled for about three hours but then had to give in to the cold water on the feet! We couldn't feel our feet by the end of the trip. It was a blast paddling up the creek and enjoying all the wildlife while being able to fish and not really disturb the environment. We we so stealthy at one point we snuck up on a coyote drinking from about 15 feet away...awesome. 

I also have some video from the trip that is pretty cool.


----------



## Magdaloo

Nice trip! We took our boards out to crab island this weekend for a short paddle to enjoy the beatiful weather we had.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?op=1&view=global&subj=100001394786363&pid=32194659&id=29800770


----------



## Foulhook

Flipper was everywhere in and around Rocky Bayou and the bay this past year. Seemed like I ran into them every trip. I've been a short was up the creek too and ran into a good sized gator. Did you see any?


----------



## Faithnfishin

Looked like a good time, thanks for the movie.


----------



## cmw

Where in Pensacola do they sell those paddle boards. I would like to get a closer look at one. They look like fun.


----------



## Magdaloo

cmw said:


> Where in Pensacola do they sell those paddle boards. I would like to get a closer look at one. They look like fun.


They are a brand based out of Destin. There web is www.boteboard.com . They have a store in destin as well, give them a call, they do weekend demos.


----------



## JD7.62

That looks like a blast! That was a big chain pickerel, do you eat them? Ive had northern pike and they are great, I imagine the pickerel would be similar.


----------



## inshorecatch

What is the board made of?


----------



## screwballl

Nice! I am planning to run my jon boat up there when it is road/water worthy.


----------



## Lateralus

inshorecatch said:


> What is the board made of?


It's epoxy and glass over foam.


----------



## FenderBender

Checked out Bote's site, really cool. When I get some extra $$$ I might have to pick one of those up, it'd be a blast on a flat summer day in the gulf.


----------



## parrothead

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you guys had a great time !!!! Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## Ardiemus

Man that video is awesome....makes me want to reconsider buying a yak!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Where are you launching? If you don't mind me asking. I tried to pm you, but I don't know if it worked. I live a couple minutes from there and don't know of a good place to launch from the beach.


----------



## Lateralus

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Where are you launching? If you don't mind me asking. I tried to pm you, but I don't know if it worked. I live a couple minutes from there and don't know of a good place to launch from the beach.


Sorry for the delay man...we launch at the back of Blue Water Bay...my buddy lives in the neighbor hood.


----------



## mack_attack2

blueh20fisher: you can launch at fred gannon state park and there is a place on the north side of the bridge you can drive down to and launch, the other side of the bridge you can launch too


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Thanks for the info. The idea of paying to launch a kayak agravates me for some reason. I look everyday for a place to park and launch at the bridge and it doesn't look doable. I see people on the bank by the bridge from time to time but never a vehicle.


----------



## Russian

I live just down the road from Rocky Bayou Bridge, you can park your vehicle down on the side of the road at the bottom of the hill on the west end of the bridge (Niceville side) and if you dont mind dragging your yak just a slight ways over the rocks put it in under the bridge there. Coming from Niceville take your last right just before the bridge and right before you get to the bottom of the hill turn left onto the grass and drive to the bridge, park where you see fit. I see people parked down there all the time fishing.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Thank you much Russian. Hopefully I can repay you someday.


----------



## Russian

Sorry if it read wrong, but I didnt mean it to look like I lived there. I live just down the road. Just passing along what I have observed, my guess is its probably city property. I always see people parked down there, guessing they are fishing under the bridge.


----------



## wflgator

Looks like a cool trip!


----------

